# GULF Stangs



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The Gulf Stangs are about done. The big logo Gulf has RRR TAs done in white and blue. The Stang on the back of the flatbed (which is finally finished: cab is painted black) is on its way to the chassis shop to pick out some wheels. 
They both still need a Future bath, but I wanted youse to finally see the Stangs i've been talking about forever (not that I procrastinate or anything).


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

nice lookin' `stangs man...
diggin' the flatbed,where did you get it?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*So there they are!!!!*

Worth waiting for and very nice Win... I like 'em. Did ya switch "hats" on those with a pair of orange ones??... If you still have them maybe you could whip up a couple UNION 76 sponsored running mates for them!!!... WTG nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looking good Jerry! :thumbsup: Always love the blue & orange colors. They look like old Trans-Am racers. 

Hey, here's a tip if you want it -- if those are Patto's Gulf decals, try laying a second decal over the top of the hood decal on the car with the wheels on it. I did that with the dash Gulf cobra I built and it helped hide the underlying stripes pretty well! 

Well Done :woohoo:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet Win. Love the stangs..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lokkin" reeeal good win!!!! I like the idea of the Union 76 running mates!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats the best use of model motoring Muskrats I ever saw.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mega-Sano Trio!*

Wowza, Win, that;s a mighty fine looking trio! The Gulf 'stangs are way sweet and I really dig the AFx flatbed. Looks like removing the sleeper gives just enough length for the bed.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looking good Jerry! :thumbsup: Always love the blue & orange colors. They look like old Trans-Am racers.
> 
> Hey, here's a tip if you want it -- if those are Patto's Gulf decals, try laying a second decal over the top of the hood decal on the car with the wheels on it. I did that with the dash Gulf cobra I built and it helped hide the underlying stripes pretty well!
> 
> Well Done :woohoo:


doba,
They're not Patto's, but i tried what you suggested....looks MUCH better

THANKS!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

4.3 ZOOK said:


> nice lookin' `stangs man...
> diggin' the flatbed,where did you get it?


Flatbed was made out of an AFX Peterbilt and a JADA diecast.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The West Coast strikes again!!! Looking goooood Jerry :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice detail work on the rims. I like that hauler too!!! Yea, do the 76'r...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wwhoooaaaa!! Just freakin awesome set!!!! :thumbsup:

Maybe i ll do 69 chargers like that?? hmmm 

Wes


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nicely done Win!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Win..........Whooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooo!*

Win what a nice group of 3 you did up. Love the Gulf Stang Theme...oh yeah!

Bob...that flat bed truck is one fine machine...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here is a pair for your pair, Jerry! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Dig the flatbed too, hey!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*San Onofrie Powered*

Dude, I drove down to San Onofrie so I could grow some extra thumbage - those pics justify the trip! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!

This Hutt is becoming all thumbs - good thing he never actually does anything!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez Russ...and I thought I was all thumbs!!! Look even better today Win!!! Awesome!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Geez Russ...and I thought I was all thumbs!!! Look even better today Win!!! Awesome!!


sorry for the two thumbsmanship, SCman. San Onofrie was just on the way when I was coming back from a little cross-the-border Tequila run.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tequila

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margarita

Posting and chatting is thirsty work for a Hutt. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Work Jerry, but all stangs should be here with me.. lol


Dave


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

4.3 Zook
Flatbeds and other cool stuff.
http://www.3000toys.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well done, I like them. Randy.


----------

